# Audi 5000 Diesel?



## zigman07 (Feb 28, 2005)

Was there ever an Audi 5000 Diesel made? If so, what years, and did any come with the Quattro AWD?


----------



## ejust (Sep 22, 2004)

*Re: Audi 5000 Diesel? (zigman07)*

yes there was. It was a 5cylinder turbo diesel (2.0L). Im not sure exactly what years it was produced, but it first showed up about 79-80 and was produced till about 86-87 i believe.


----------



## zigman07 (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Audi 5000 Diesel? (ejust)*

I thought so. I am looking at buying a 1983 Audi 5000 Tubodiesel. Does anyone have any pictures of any cars that would look like this one?


----------



## triplered (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Audi 5000 Diesel? (zigman07)*

I had an '83 5000 turbo diesel cream-puff with 60K miles once. It was charcoal gray with blue velvet checker-pattern-like interior. I loved it! They look just like the regular 5000s of the era, but have light gold wheels and "turbo diesel" emblems on the trunk lids. They had 3-speed automatic transmissions, front wheel drive, and no intercoolers. They made something like 85 HP and 120 ft./lb. torque. They were definitely meant for cruising! My friend's dad had a gold one. It had the brown checkered pattern interior and was gorgeous. In fact, the other day he called me to see if I wanted the '83 turbo diesel or the '81 diesel he had (for free). I went down to look at them, but they were too far gone. They had been sitting in his back yard for a few years and the interiors and bodys were shot! I didn't even bother to look under the hoods, but in hindsight, I should have grabbed the motor out of the TD. Do you already have a specific TD in mind, or are you just getting ideas? I saw a really nice '83 gasser on ebay with the gold paint and brown interior a while back. I thought about buying it and converting to TD, but it was gone before I had a chance to act. Good luck. Jeremy


----------



## bugsy98nb (Oct 31, 2003)

Gotta love the search option . I came across a 1980 audi Diesel on Craigslist, and was a little confused. I didnt know they made Diesel models way back when . I had a 81 Jetta diesel and miss it bad , this one doesnt sound too bad , had new valves head gasket head studs and timing belt changed last year, and the Injection pump rebuilt this spring. says it starts hard when its cold but runs great after its warmed up , My jetta had this issue but it had over 300 K miles on it too. he asking 1000 for it , think its worth it ?? 
Id love to be in a diesel again


----------



## Ktownboostn (Apr 1, 2009)

Buy it ! Then sell it to me so i can put the engine in my 4000Q ! lol No but seriously pick it up and try and find yourself a 5000Q, Swap everything over and you'll have one serious machine


----------



## Jason J (Oct 26, 2010)

*5GTD*

They sold 5000 Diesels in the US from '79-'83 or maybe '85. The Turbo Diesels were only available in the US in '82 and '83. I have a newly acquired '82 5GTD with 117K on the clock.


----------



## VWinA (Oct 20, 1999)

This is my project (you guys can add the two together I assume  )


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

nice! VWinA, i'm planning the same swap for my work car since i drive so much. wanna compare notes? my email is derracuda AT gmail.com


----------

